

Creating a site for geeks. I can use some feedback please. - spade5702

I&#x27;m working on a small project for a site called Geekerbox.com which is basically like pinterest, but for people that like to get their geek on. I know I&#x27;m not reinventing the wheel here or anything, I just want to create a different community for geeks to share and discover the things us geeks love such as new gadgets, games, comics, cool products and so on. I like the idea of visual bookmarking and that&#x27;s why I thought a pinboard setup would be good for this.
I was hoping to get your feedback because even though I might think it&#x27;s a good idea, the rest of the world most likely don&#x27;t. Can you please critique it or tell me the things you like or would like to see? What basic categories do you think I should add or remove? Any feedback will be much appreciated. (Note that the sites design is far from finished so don&#x27;t mind the messy pages)
I put a testing site up to play with as I work on the UI and such and it will eventually become the final project once I move it to a new server so disregard the foward to the subdomain it&#x27;s located at.
I plan on adding facebook and twitter login&#x2F;share buttons, and a mobile friendly version of the site soon this week and a few other small tweaks. The idea of this site came from wanting to create a site similar to ThisIsWhyImBroke.com, thinkgeek.com, and ShutUpAndTakeMyMoney.com. Eventually I like to give product owners an option to sell their cool geeky products through Geekerbox, but that depends on if the site proves to gain interest or not.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;geekerbox.com
======
fragmede
It's a neat idea; how do you propose to prevent the site from devolving into
/r/AdviceAnimals? (Or do you?)

~~~
spade5702
I don't think that will become an issue. Ideally I think once the site is done
and starts getting populated with post it'll end up being more news about tech
and gadgets along with cool new geeky products. Even if it turns out to be
more geeky humor and memes, each member can choose what they like to follow
and what shows up on their main feed once logged in

------
fanely
Make it more mobile friendly.

~~~
spade5702
I will be doing a mobile version in a week or two once I get the main desktop
UI finished

